
The Point of Tipping (2018) - Tomte
https://medium.com/@koenfucius/the-point-of-tipping-ed7e25104199
======
eesmith
This is an often-discussed topic on HN, though I think it's been a while since
it was a hot topic.

> Both share similar ambitions: lots of customers, who all go home happily

Previous discussions pointed out that the goal of tipped staff is to increase
personal income, which is not necessarily aligned with that of the restaurant.

As one example, if there are ways to imply that the wait staff is under high
pressure, that might get higher sympathy tips, and lead to customers not
returning.

> If customers have the chance to tip, we can assume that they will reward
> good service more handsomely than mediocre service.

No, we can't. Many people follow the rule of tip x%, (almost) no matter what.
That's how I was taught, and as I recall that's what most people do.

Except assholes who like the power game.

> But experienced waiting staff will be skilful at spotting who is likely to
> appreciate superior service (and indeed what superior service means for
> individual patrons).

Part of this includes racial discrimination. Quoting
[https://rnbphilly.com/2440365/why-black-people-dont-
tip/](https://rnbphilly.com/2440365/why-black-people-dont-tip/) "If you're an
African-American and you've gone out to eat at a restaurant, odds are you've
had to experience the hesitant and uncomfortable service from a presumptuous
waiter. This is probably from the unspoken notion that black people don't tip
or if they do, the amount is to disrespectful to even be considered."

For that reason alone, I say - get rid of tipping.

> In comparison with a fixed price arrangement, such price discrimination
> provides an advantage for all parties.

Then why don't doctors or lawyers take tips?

> Tipping is a pattern of behaviour that is consistent with care and attention
> for other parties in a transaction, way beyond narrow selfishness.

BS. It's a tricky cultural minefield. How do you know who to tip? It wasn't
until I was in my late 20s that I learned that some people tip hotel
housekeepers.

Try tipping your MD and see what happens.

